# HDNet and HDNet movies in jeopardy



## HDNet2 (Mar 10, 2009)

My ex-girl friend worked at HDNet, they could not agree with Dish in terms of the licensing fees for HDNet and HDNet Movies for next year. It is highly likely both channels will be removed. 

Dish should fire the arrogant Charlie. His hard-nosed attitude is driving away customers, and his employees also have a high attrition rate.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've heard this sort of rumor before... I'd be very surprised if there is any truth to it, especially since it was just a couple of months ago and Mark Cuban was on a Charlie Chat. Seemed like they were all getting along fine then.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am guessing that it was just the same guy that posted this rumour over at the other site earlier today. One of the moderators there is supposed to be checking into it.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Well, there is alot of time between now and next January. I am not too worried about it. Cuban and Ergen are alot alike. I am sure that an understanding will made.


----------



## ka8zay (Feb 12, 2009)

I doubt it, and I put very little stock in it from a first time poster using HDnet as their name. Likely someone who is from the competition raising false rumors.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It seems that when channels are removed, there is little or no announcement. A lot can happen between March and January and I wouldn't take any stock in any rumor given the amount of time till the contract expires.


----------



## redsalmon (Oct 16, 2006)

You were debunked on this rumor on the other site. Take your rumors and go home!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Since this is a very much unsubstantiated rumor, and the original poster seems to have abandoned it, I'm going to close (but not delete) this thread so we don't argue about something that might not be happening anyway._


----------

